# Stoeger 2000?



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

This seems like too good of deal to be true? The gun feels great when I put it up. 
How many of you guys that own one like it? I have read mixed reviews. I pretty much just turkey hunt and do a lot of pheasant hunting.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I have never used the gun, but I have heard ALOT of good things about it. Seems like it is a really solid gun with a great price.

Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

My buddy bought one and he loves it. I shot it a few times and it shot very nice. I like the new ones with the raised rib on the barrel.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Wouldnt trade my m2000 for nothing!!


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I love my 2000! I did a little tweaking-Limbsaver recoil pad, and 13 oz.of weight in the stock-and it is one sweet shooting workhorse. No problems of any kind! You do have to follow instructions in manual to understand and appreciate this fine weapon. It is so easy to dis-assemble and re-assemble that I couldn't believe it the first time. It is a keeper!


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

well the second hunt i had it i shot a triple.....i love this gun.....my best purchase ever!... big steel shots she kicks a little but nothin to bad


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

sawed-off-for some reason I shoot better with my 2000 than my old Wingmaster! Maybe the lenght of pull is different. I haven't measured them, but I have more pheasants in the freezer than normal. I have bought a few shotguns lately, but this is my favorite!


----------

